# OT: 2009 Playoffs Thread



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

To talk about the other playoffs series:

Cleveland-Detroit
Boston-Chicago
Orlando-Philadelphia
Atlanta-Miami

LA-Utah
Denver-New Orleans
San Antonio-Dallas


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Playoffs Thread*

The Bulls beat the Celtics to start the playoffs. Rose with 36 points.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Playoffs Thread*

I hope the Mavs lose


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Playoffs Thread*

Rose had an impressive game for a rookie in the playoffs. Celtics look like they are in trouble unless they turn things around. 

Also, I hate the Mavs still.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Playoffs Thread*

If we are to make it past Lakers, I see us facing the Mavs though.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Playoffs Thread*

I'm cheering for the Rockets in the West, as my Brent Barry love is quite strong. Not sure they'll be able to beat L.A. in Round 2, though - competitive series would be terrific, though.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Playoffs Thread*

I just want to get into the 2nd round first. That alone will make me happy.

Now granted if we could still continue, then yah I would be even more happy. lol.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Playoffs Thread*

3 Away teams win. Which is kinda interesting.
ROckets vs Lakers is a scary matchup.
But first we need to beat the Blazers.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Playoffs Thread*

:bump:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: 2009 Playoffs Thread*

Let's review the predictions by the ESPN "experts" before this series:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Playoffs Thread*

Celtics-Bulls: WOW!!

I need to watch that game 7.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Playoffs Thread*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I want the Magic to win. Its always nice to see a former Rocket succeed outside of Houston.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

After watching a few games of each series, I'm rooting for the Nuggets and Cavs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I know this sounds crazy but, I don't think Cleveland can be Orlando. Lebron has gone off for 49, 35, and 41 yet his team is down 2 to 1. If James has to take last second pull 3's from distance in order to win this series it doesn't look good.

Lebron needs someone else to step up or they are done in 5 games. Rafer is not have a great series but, is still solid. It is debateable but, Rafer is slightly winning the PG battle against Williams. I agree with OneBad, I want to see Orlando in the finals.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah seeing the Cavs lose is a little shocking. I guess when facing equal or above equal competition, they really are not playing as good as everything thought they should.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> I know this sounds crazy but, I don't think Cleveland can be Orlando. Lebron has gone off for 49, 35, and 41 yet his team is down 2 to 1. If James has to take last second pull 3's from distance in order to win this series it doesn't look good.
> 
> Lebron needs someone else to step up or they are done in 5 games. Rafer is not have a great series but, is still solid. It is debateable but, Rafer is slightly winning the PG battle against Williams. I agree with OneBad, I want to see Orlando in the finals.


It's not crazy. I been saying that before the series started.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

The Magic have way too many options on offense for the Cavs to handle. And their bench is awful.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> It's not crazy. I been saying that before the series started.


Good. You and I are looking like RockStars right about now. Dwight dominated the OT yesterday and LeBron was put in another ridiculous position of having to take some crazy shots to try and eek out a messly tie in OT.

Did you see that freak'in three pointer LeBron hit where he landed out of bounds after releasing the ball? Ridiculous!!! Can the NBA rescind that "Coach of the Year" award because Mike Brown is trying to make to many changes during a playoff series to his line up? The Round Mound of Rebound is right on point that non-superstar players while always needing to be prepared also need to get a sense for whether or not they are going to play game in and game out. Brown is putting his players in a tough position.

I'm calling it now, Lewis and Turkolu are going to have break out games in Cleveland along with Dwight having a solid game and will take the series tomorrow! (Turkolu 30 plus pts, Lewis 20 plus pts) I also hope Rafer has a solid game.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Rafer in the finals. Little do anyone know is that we shipped Rafer to carry on the mission of winning a title in the unfortunate injury.... er scenario that we lose.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Another reason Morey should had been Executive of the Year.


----------

